# In Norditalien



## thogoer (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo 
Seit etwa 25Jahren lebe ich auf einer kleinen Alm in der nähe von Domodossola.  Mein kleines Wasserkraftwerk(3,5kw) speist einen von mir künstlich angelegten Bach. Ein Wunsch von mir ist es einen ca. 300qm grossen Schwimmteich anzulegen.So bin ich jetzt dabei mich hier einzulesen.
lg. thogoer


 DANKE FÜR DIE VIELEN SEHR HILFREICHEN BEITRÄGE


----------



## katja (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

hallo und :willkommen im forum 

so idyllisch, wie du da wohnst, meinst du aber nicht, du kommst hier mit zwei bildern davon?? 

wir wollen *alles* sehen!!   

rundumansicht, bach und und und 

und nein, neugierig sind wir so gar nicht


----------



## thogoer (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Danke für die Willkommensgrüsse. Noch ein paar Fotos der letzen Tage, für die die *alles* sehen wollen gibt es die Möglichkeit eines Besuches vor Ort. Entlang der Esskastanienpfähle fliesst der kleine Bach. die Pfähle dienen einer im Bau befindlichen Pergola für Minikiwi. Foto 238 zeigt den Platz wo der Schwimteich entstehen soll. Dort ist das Gelände auf zwei Seiten schon mit dem geeigneten Profil.


----------



## katja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

wunderschön! 

du wohnst wirklich so, wie andere gern urlaub machen würden 

was hat es mit dem haus auf sich? hast du es bauen lassen oder hat es eine geschichte?

ich will mehr wissen, wie es einen an so ein idyllisches plätzchen verschlägt! 

wie weit hast du es eigentlich zum nächsten ort, sieht so abgeschieden aus


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Hallo Thogoer,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen 
schöne Wohngegend, ( für mich wäre es ein bißchen zu einsam )


----------



## Kolja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Hallo,

herzlich Willkommen.

Wunderschöne Gegend und schöne Bilder.
Es sieht so einsam aus, als käme man nur zu Fuß dort rauf.

300 qm Schwimmteich soll dort hin, wo jetzt der Farn wächst? Ein Großprojekt. Na dann. Hast du dich schon in der Schwimmteichabteilung hier umgeschaut. Gibt es ein bestimmtes System nach dem du bauen möchtest?

Viel Spaß hier


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Wunderschöne Bilder!!

:willkommen bei uns im Forum!


----------



## thogoer (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

@Katja
Das Häuschen ist für Urlaubsgäste, wurde von meinem Vater, seinem Bruder, meinem Schwager und verschiedenen Helfern gebaut.
@Jolantha, deswegen lebst Du da und ich hier .-).....
@Kolja, halbe bis eine Std. Fussweg, brauchts....dann biste oben


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Hallo Thogoer,

was macht deine Planung? Bist du schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

wie geil ist das denn, 
viel glück bei deinem projekt thogoer
lg lotta


----------



## Schaffi (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Auch von mir ein HERZLICH WILKOMMEN, wo muss man denn buchen um da Ferien zu machen? Das ist ja wirklich mal der Hammer! 

Eine halbe Stunde Fussweg? Naja dann macht ein Schwimmteich schon Sinn


----------



## thogoer (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Hallo Schaffi

Bei Interesse schreibe mir eine PN. Ja, ein schönes Fleckchen Erde was ich hier gefunden habe. Es gibt ja so viele schöne Gegenden auf dieser Erde, mir gefällts hier. Halbe Std. Fussweg Steil den Berg hinauf ca. 350m Höhendifferenz.....Freunde von mir meinten sollte besser mal ne 1Std. angeben, sind ja nicht alle wie Du.... Ja der Schwimmteich ist mein Traum, 1-2Liter frisches Wasser pro Sek. und 2,5to Bagger habe ich ja...fehlt nur noch das Kleingeld fürs Material 
LG thogoer


----------



## pipoharley (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Hallo thogoer !

Hast du vor einen reinen Schwimmteich zu bauen oder willst du auch Fische darin ?
Du schreibst du machst einen Filter mit Pumpe . Bitte mach ein Schwerkraftsystem und eine Verrrohrung von 110 mm.   Ich baue gerade alles nochmals um - leider !

Welchen Filter hast du vor zu verwenden ?  Bei deiner Größe wird das ein Mammutprojekt und die Pumpen haben eine Menge zu leisten !!

schöne Grüße   pipoharley


----------



## thogoer (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Interessant, wo schreibe ich das? Danke für den Tip......ist das bei 1-2Liter Frischwasser zufuhr nötig?
LG thogoer


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Hallo,

ohne die Lage vor Ort richtig zu kennen, bin ich jetzt evtl. die Spielverderberin. Ich möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass es möglicherweise Probleme gibt natürliche Gewässer einfach so anzuzapfen oder umzuleiten...
Italien ist ja Mitglied in der EU und wird sicherlich ähnliche Umweltauflagen haben, wie sie bei uns sind. Okay, Deutschland ist fast überall strenger/Vorreiter. 
Aber mich mal vorsichtig erkundigen, ob da so etwas wie eine "Untere Naturschutzbehörde", "Wasser-Kontrollbehörde" o.ä. existiert und damit ein Problem haben könnte, würde ich schon.

Bei mindestens 1Liter/Sek.= 3600 Liter Frischwasserzulauf pro Stunde, d.h. über 80m³ pro Tag :shock neues Wasser wirst Du Dir um einen Filter höchstwahrscheinlich keine Gedanken machen brauchen. Um die (niedrige) Wassertemperatur und einen passenden Ablauf (falls noch nicht vorhanden) dafür wahrs. schon eher.
Da es sich so um ein offenes System handeln würde, würde ich auf einen künstlichen Fischbesatz auf jeden Fall verzichten. Stichwort "Faunenverfälschung".


----------



## thogoer (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

@Anett
Es ist nicht unbedingt ein offenes System. Das Wasser wird über eine 800m lange Druckleitung mit einer Höhendifferenz von 260m = 26 Bar zu einer Peltonturbine geleitet. Von dort fliesst ein ca. 150m langer künstlicher Bach am geplanten Schwimmteich vorbei zu einer Schlucht und deren Wasserlauf. Wasserechte vorhanden! Die Wassertemperatur ist Thema und eventueller Fischbesatz kann gerne Autocton sein. Bis dahin ist noch einiges zu klären. Z.B. Folie oder Bentonite und vieles andere. Hinsichtlich der Wassertemperatur wäre es ja grundsätzlich möglich an verschiedenen Stellen das Wasser regelbar zuzuleiten. Sprich z.B. im Frühjahr um das Aufwärmen zu fördern, Zuflussmenge verringern und Einlauf und Ablauf in unmittelbarer Nähe zu einander öffnen.....
LG thogoer


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: In Norditalien*

Hallo Thogoer,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen,

vor ein paar Wochen war ich gar nicht so weit weg von Dir.
Ich war in der Turiner Ecke, und auf dem Rückweg sind wir über den Lago Maggiore
heimgefahren.
Ich wohne auf der anderen Seite der Alpen in Oberbayern.

Ein sehr interesantes Projekt, das Du da ins Auge fasst.

Wie sieht es bei Dir mit Fels aus, oder kommst Du ohne Probleme auf 1,5 bis 2 m Tiefe?

LG Markus


----------

